# LETS SHARE OUR TRAINING DVD'S



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just purchased a dogtra 1700 colllar for my Chessie and before putting this collar on her i want to watch the Total E-Collar Conditioning with Mike Lardy Dvd I know I will watch and learn from this Dvd and then it will sit on a shelf never watched again! I think we should start sharing what we have with each other by this I mean we send the Dvd's to whom ever needs them on the honor system that they forward them along. I have two dvd's, Bill Eckett Training your retriever and Stoney Wolf Productions Ultiimate obedience and Ultimate Gundog if anyone needs these and would like to view them PM me with your address and I'll send them to you, the only catch , make the same offer to fellow members. If anyone out there has the E-collar Dvd, Lets get this thing rolling. :beer: :beer:


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

check your pm


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I think its good idea. I just got a black lab and i believe its a pointer but not 100% sure. I have been looking for some dvds or books on training them. What are some good ones to use and look at? I would also be interested in buying some dvds or books if anyone wants to sell. I dont currently have anything to trade or handout because this is my first dog.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yeah lardy dvd's aren't cheap :lol:


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

AS SOME OF YOU KNOW MOST RETRIEVER CLUBS OFFER A LIBRARY FOR USE TO ITS MEMBERS BUT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I HAVE MIKE LARDYS TOTAL RETRIEVER TRAINING AND HIS TOTAL RETRIEVER MARKING AND COLLAR CONDITIONG I ALSO HAVE RETRIEVER FEVER PUPPY TRI TRONICS THE TRAINED RETRIEVE TAPES 1 & 2 AND A TON MORE MY LARDY AND DOBBS STUFF IS IN VHS BUT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THEM YOU CAN PM ME FOR A COMPLETE LIST I ALSO HAVE SOME WINGERS AND OTHER MISC STUFF TO GET RID OF I HAVE SWITCHED FROM RETRIEVERS TO HOUNDS THANKS


----------

